

Yahoo: Carl Icahn isn't just a tech-ignorant speculator - he's a bad speculator - pakafka
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/yahoo-on-icahn-seriously-why-would-you-ever-trust-this-spent-doddering-old-man-

======
steveplace
Holy shit talk about bad data. Icahn is a value investor. _Deep value._ They
pull recent investments from no more than 4 years back, which is the wrong
timeframe when you're talkinga about this kind of investment strategy.

Icahn buys companies near the brink of bankruptcy and turns them around. That
may take years.

